# Eventing, jumping, dressage - what breed?



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

So, I'm looking at an working pupil position with an eventer, and you need your own horse. I have a few horses, but they aren't eventers, and probably never will be. So I'm looking for a new horse. I don't want to spend too much, but I know the right horse won't necessarily be 2 grand. So give me a few ideas on good eventing breeds. I was thinking along the lines of
-Hanoverian
-Holsteiner
-Percheron/TB cross
-Irish Sport Horse
-Swedish Warmblood

I'm not a real fan of warmbloods but it seems there are a lot of international eventers who are warmbloods. Note I also have a TB mare in foal to Regardez Moi (Dutch WB), should I wait for the foal?

All help appreciated!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Woah, unless you are taking that position up in 2015 I probably wouldn't wait around for a foal that isn't born yet.

Any or all of the above mentioned breeds, in fact most horses that are sound of mind and body will jump 3 ft and do a reasonable dressage test provided they have the correct training, so any breed really (within reason of course, I am not suggesting Shetland ponies here). If you haven't evented up to this point, you will be starting in the lower levels anyway until you build up points and experience. As a guide, most top level eventers are TB's, although we are seeing more and more warmbloods now too.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Just go with a horse, regardless of breed, who has the heart, the ability, the build/conformation and the want to do the sport. 

I see Appaloosa's at Prelim and Advanced levels, and I see Appendix's as well. 

TB's have always ruled the sport, and always will - BUT AGAIN, it doesn't matter what breed they are.

You can spend $10,000 on a horse, and it could be the worst eventing prospect ever, and you can spend $200 on an OTTB and it take you to Rolex. You can go to an Auction, and take a horse out of the Kill Pen, and it can be that diamond in the ruff - you never know.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I've found that most TBs I've met lose confidence really quickly. One horse I knew tripped over a jump and to this day still won't jump.
There is plenty of time for me to get to the level I want, so my foal is still a back-up plan. I'm starting at EA (Equestrian Australia) Level Preliminary, which I believe starts the jumps about 80cm


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^ Losing confidence is ABSOLUTELY NOT a hallmark of the breed, or any breed for that matter. If you want to know why a horse loses their confidence, look to the captain of the ship.

Oh and I think you mean EFA - Equestrian Federation of Australia. Preliminary means the jumps will be no higher than 90cm and nothing more complicated in the dressage than walk, trot and canter in 20m circles. No need for a specialty breed yet.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Appaloosa's and Paints ! lol but really any horse does as long as they love to jump and whant to please you!  good luck


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I know confidence issues aren't a hallmark, I just know quite a few unconfident TBs. Heck my first horse was TB! 

The EFA has been changed to just the EA now, and yes, thats what I was hoping was the specifics of Prelim. I am looking for a horse to continue on with; I don't want to reach Star Levels and have to buy another.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

MadamKing said:


> The EFA has been changed to just the EA now, and yes, thats what I was hoping was the specifics of Prelim. I am looking for a horse to continue on with; I don't want to reach Star Levels and have to buy another.


Any reason for not starting at Introductory? Jumps not exceeding 60cm and basic walk-trot-canter dressage tests?


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Hmm....
I thought the jumps were bigger than that? Also, I thought that dressage tests had been "re-assessed" and that there were no simple walk-trot-canter tests in eventing anymore


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

MadamKing said:


> Hmm....
> I thought the jumps were bigger than that? Also, I thought that dressage tests had been "re-assessed" and that there were no simple walk-trot-canter tests in eventing anymore


What I meant by simple walk-trot-canter is that no lateral movement is required and all transitions are simple transitions. 

And I made a mistake with the jumping heights - Intro is 80cm and Prelim is 95 cm, sorry.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I agree with MIEventer. Find a horse who wants to do it. You have to be willing to look at many and hold out for the right one. Don't rule out the TB's! I evented with an OTTB and she was perfect for it. Such a blast for cross country too! Good luck on your search!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If TB' aren't that "great" of an Eventing prospect - then why do they still continue to rule the sport? 

Intreaguing.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm just saying my tb's aren't eventers haha too lazy....
I'm looking at a 15.2hh brown TB gelding, 8 yo, already competed Intro. I've ridden him, and he's lovely and quiet.


----------

